#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Baansuan Guesthouse - Ayutthaya

## dirtydog

Baansuan Guesthouse in Ayutthaya is just down the road from Thongchai Guesthouse on Jakrapad Road, now this place is classy, so we didn't stay there, we only went there for a beer and the bar was closed so we decided to have a look at the rooms, 600baht per night gets you a nice Teak wood Bungalow, aircon and all the trimmings, nice gardens with caged birds and all that sort of stuff, they also have fan rooms for the scummy people starting at 150baht per night with shared bathroom facilities  :Smile: 

Their website;
 Gallery Accomodations Rates Tours/Links Location Contact  Us  
 "Baan Suan" means "Garden House" in Thai. When we, the property  owners, reclaimed the guest house (formerly "P.S." Guest House), we proceeded to  landscape the grounds and add new accomodations, making a nice oasis in the  center of Ayutthaya. We have future plans for even further expansion.
 The guest house is now family owned and operated. We are life  long residents of Ayutthaya. We can answer any questions and offer suggestions  to enhance your enjoyment of our historic city. 
 We look forward to your visit! 

Best Regards, Baan Suan 
Baan Suan Guest House




Nice classy teakwood.









Baan Suan Guest House, Address, 23/1 Jakraphat Road, Pratuchai, Ayuttaya, Phone Number 035 242394

----------


## Spin

Dog, I think your wasted on the construction industry.

I think you would be better suited writing for holiday company brochure's or for the lonely planet people :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

They probably wouldn't like my choice of words  :Smile: 






> they also have fan rooms for the scummy people


Come and stay at Baansuan Guesthouse, we even have rooms for scummy backpackers, it's alright all you nice clean people, we don't allow them to interact with you and we only let them stay out the back and not in our nice garden area  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think you would be better suited writing for holiday company brochure's or for the lonely planet people


Funny you should say that....

----------


## dirtydog

Well I stayed at BaanSuan this week and it actually aint that bad for 150baht per night, relatively quiet with nice gardens and suprisingly clean, no off road parking and only cold water showers but I'm well hard, if you get back after midnight you got to bang on the door to wake the guy up to let you in, shoes stay downstairs as seems the norm in Ayutthaya, they got a pc and internet connection, all in all the 150baht per night room is quite a bargain, should mention the fan is remote control which was a bit of a suprise for such a cheap place, must get some really thick people there though as there are instructions on how to push the button down to lock the door to your bedroom, the balconey is shared and has a tv, no idea if it works as I rarely watch tv and the odds are it would be exciting Thai channels only.

----------


## Dougal

That's a very gay bag you have there DD.

----------


## cdnski12

Looks good to me. Think I will stay there.

----------


## Tickiteboo

^ May have changed a tad (over 7 years old this thread). In fact I'd be amazed if the prices haven't quadrupled at least.

----------


## ossierob

^Yeah and if backpackers have frequented the place the service declined to zilch

----------


## stevefarang

^^^

Did you look at their website ?

Bungalow rates went down to 500 baht/night. The other rates are still 150 baht/night.

----------

